# Rocky Patel - Tobacco Merchant, Cola, SC



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

There will be a Rocky Patel rep at the Tobacco Merchant in Columbia, SC (Harbison location) on Friday, March 9 from 4-8. I don't know all the details (I saw a poster for the event the last time I was there) but I'm sure there will be specials on RP products. It's got mini-herf written all over it! :ss


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

cre8v1 said:


> There will be a Rocky Patel rep at the Tobacco Merchant in Columbia, SC (Harbison location) on Friday, March 9 from 4-8. I don't know all the details (I saw a poster for the event the last time I was there) but I'm sure there will be specials on RP products. It's got mini-herf written all over it! :ss


Dammmmmnnnn....sure would like to get down there, but the 4-8 thing on Friday is not doable!


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

squid said:


> Dammmmmnnnn....sure would like to get down there, but the 4-8 thing on Friday is not doable!


Hey, Mike... just take Friday off. I'm sure you've been working hard and could use the R&R!


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Just took this past Friday off. Sure wish I had known earlier. This week I have a crew in doing tile work in the kitchen and bathrooms. They will be here through early next week...so, i am pretty well committed, regrettably!

But...I do think I will have an RP Vintage 90 stick in your honor on Friday! You guys enjoy the event...and think about me! Hah...if you do, you're even sicker than I thought you were!!! :ss 

Mike


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

squid said:


> Just took this past Friday off. Sure wish I had known earlier. This week I have a crew in doing tile work in the kitchen and bathrooms. They will be here through early next week...so, i am pretty well committed, regrettably!
> 
> But...I do think I will have an RP Vintage 90 stick in your honor on Friday! You guys enjoy the event...and think about me! Hah...if you do, you're even sicker than I thought you were!!! :ss
> 
> Mike


:r Well, just make sure you keep April 14 open if you can. That's the date of the Stogie event here in Columbia that Stewart was telling us about. Should be a blast and definitely worth the trip!


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

cre8v1 said:


> :r Well, just make sure you keep April 14 open if you can. That's the date of the Stogie event here in Columbia that Stewart was telling us about. Should be a blast and definitely worth the trip!


Definitely WANT to...but I am scheduled to fly to NYC on Sunday (believe that is the 15th) for a conference. MUCH rather be lighting them up with you guys!


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

I've gotta be in town to have a cavity worked on at noon on Friday...it's my first so I don't know the deal with smoking/post dental work??? I'd love to be there though. I'm originally from Irmo and love the place.


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

We had a great time at the Tobacco Merchant today! There were plenty of great deals. I picked up 3 RP Edge Missile Maduros and got a free RP Sun Grown. I also picked up 2 PAN Principes and a Nording Torpedo. We the went over to Wild Wings (cigar friendly restaurant) and hung out for a bit. Can't beat good food, fellowship and top it off with a great smoke! :ss


----------

